# Micro SD Problems



## freckleskater15 (May 9, 2007)

I got a Lexar 1 GB Micro SD card and i put in in the adapter and all, but when i try to place music files a box pops up saying, "This disk is write-protected, remove write protection or use another disk"

it won't let me put music, images, or anything on the disk. what do i do????


----------



## blackrose864 (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my card. I have a one gig scandisk microsd. I cant figure it out! PLEASE help me! I am going crazy!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG forum.

Don't really know .. But I'd try to format (re-format) the card ??
You tried this yet ??
Have you looked around in here >> https://www.customernation.com/pls/ps/ps.ps_main?p_host=304&p_supplier=5096&p_parm=PSHPP


----------



## blackrose864 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have looked at the scan disk website. I didn't find it any help. Just specs for people buying crap. I did try to reformat it. Didnt do much but i will try again


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

if you have Media Reader all in 1....it can format your micro SD card to clear then it will no problems. Thats i have Media Reader 15 in 1 http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179164


----------



## blackrose864 (Nov 1, 2007)

i dont have one of those. lol


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

blackrose864 said:


> i dont have one of those. lol


so buy one!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Do MicroSD cards have little write-protect sliders? I know SD cards do and that could be it.


----------

